
Polls Show Growing Resolve to Live With Terror Threat - tocomment
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/23/polls-show-growing-resolve-to-live-with-terror-threat/
======
ignostic
The question is very abstract, so it's a bit early to run around saying we've
swung the balance of public opinion towards the side of personal freedom. Our
answers will vary on the specifics. If you asked people, for example, "would
you agree to more video surveillance to reduce the threat of an attack?" some
people who said no might not see that as a sacrifice to personal freedom. Some
who said yes might find it creepy. We'll see.

What we do have here is a trend that's very encouraging for those of us
concerned about personal freedom.

